# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  deadlift

## kieran24

when deadlifting, do you always have to make the discs touch the floor when coming down from a rep or can u let it hang then bring it back up ? i have seen people deadlifting an jus letting the weight discs not touch the floor until they are finished. and i use wrist straps when i deadlift, is that ok ?

----------


## jypoll

Yea you can either touch and go with the deadlift or drop and reset, i personally prefer to put the weight on the ground for a moment then pull it back up but it doesn't matter which way you do it

----------


## Nooomoto

1. Yes you have to touch the ground, thats why it's called a "deadlift", you are lifting dead weight off the ground.

2. Straps are ok for beginners, but at some point you need to graduate to chalk.

----------


## CFforged

> 1. Yes you have to touch the ground, thats why it's called a "deadlift", you are lifting dead weight off the ground.


+1

I would ditch the straps ASAP though, your grip will always be your limiting factor unless you train it as well.

----------


## Nooomoto

> +1
> 
> I would ditch the straps ASAP though, your grip will always be your limiting factor unless you train it as well.


x1. I never understood people using straps. I mean, you're not REALLY lifting that weight, are you?

Chalk FTW

----------


## BgMc31

> x1. I never understood people using straps. I mean, you're not REALLY lifting that weight, are you?
> 
> Chalk FTW


Straps are essential. It's the overload. You will never be able to deadlift without straps as much as you would with straps. So your grip is a limiting factor to holding back your absolute deadlift strength. Doing high reps or extremely heavy deads taxes your grip and won't allow you to work the other muscles necessary for a huge deadlift. You're limiting your strength potential based solely on your grip strength. Every single world class deadlifter trains with straps. KK does, Bolton does, Felix does, Poundstone does, Savickas does (those are the top deadlifters in the world). 

In other words...DITCH THE STRAPS...LIMIT YOUR POTENTIAL!!! BTW, I've pulled *** (without straps) and I pull with straps for my heavy singles. And my grip is still strong (360lb farmers walk in comp for a 100ft, no issues).

----------


## Nooomoto

I dunno...just seems like cheating to me. Aside from world-class level competition, it seems like most people use straps WAY to early in their training...like people using straps for anything less than 500 seems ridiculous, but thats what quite a bit of people do.

----------


## Dont wanna be old

Are you guys working out in a Olympic gym center ?
Most gyms I have seen over the last 28 years of lifting don't want a chalk mess .
When I do reps at 315 and up there is no way I could do this without straps . 
If I did single reps without setting weight back down I would agree with you . 
So your telling me your doing multiple huge weight reps with no straps ?

I can't dead lift 500 so I have little creditability . :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Dont wanna be old

My Bad , I just noticed this is a power lifting thread .
I didn't consider myself a body builder or power lifter .
Just a serious gym goer that does Deads , squats and cleans .

----------


## BgMc31

I understand what you're saying Noomoto. I only use straps for 600+ for singles and 400+ with reps over 8. But I've been deadlifting heavy for years so my strength is on another level than most. 

One's grip will develop with time. Guys like Bolton and Savickas train with straps because the have small meaty hands that make it difficult to hold the bar for anything more than singles. I've actually heard Savickas talk about this difficulty in person. So if he didn't train with straps, there would be no way he could pull 900+.

But, again, I do understand what you mean by people using them too early. I've seen guys do lat pulls, light bend over rows, curls, and other odd crap using straps. Now that is unnecessary, IMO.

Old, I don't work out at a gym. I converted my guest house into a gym, so I can slang chalk, spit, tacky, and blood all over the place!!!

----------


## CFforged

PL isn't my sport so take my opinion for what it's worth, just an opinion....

But my thought is, if you can't get it up with just your hands you have no business lifting it

----------


## BgMc31

> PL isn't my sport so take my opinion for what it's worth, just an opinion....
> 
> But my thought is, if you can't get it up with just your hands you have no business lifting it


Tell that to the strongest men on the planet...

----------


## Nooomoto

> Are you guys working out in a Olympic gym center ?
> Most gyms I have seen over the last 28 years of lifting don't want a chalk mess .
> When I do reps at 315 and up there is no way I could do this without straps . 
> If I did single reps without setting weight back down I would agree with you . 
> So your telling me your doing multiple huge weight reps with no straps ?
> 
> I can't dead lift 500 so I have little creditability .


I work out at a commercial gym. But my gym is so concerned with memberships and not losing members that they don't say anything about the chalk. Even so, it cleans up really easy, I don't see what the big deal is.

I think people leaving paper towels and empty bottles all over the place is more of a nuisance than chalk.

----------


## FiremanJake

Bring the weight all the way to the ground.
Ditch the straps when your doing deads.
Use the straps if your working on lockouts or something, if you feel it necessary. JMO.

----------


## Dont wanna be old

> I work out at a commercial gym. But my gym is so concerned with memberships and not losing members that they don't say anything about the chalk. Even so, it cleans up really easy, I don't see what the big deal is.
> 
> I think people leaving paper towels and empty bottles all over the place is more of a nuisance than chalk.


I don't mind chalk . Agree with you on bottles and paper towels .
I'm gonna get chalk tomorrow and smuggle into the gym Saturday . I wanna see the difference between chalk and straps .

----------


## CFforged

I don't know how people can workout without chalk, my hands would be a bloody mess without it.

----------


## SomeRandomGuy

Yeah I drop the weight to the floor each rep. I let it crash down sometimes so I don't have to slowly lower it with my legs. I can do over 500 with just chalk no problem, and I can do 700+ in the rack with just chalk, no problem. If you don't wanna train grip with deadlifts, I guess you could use straps and train grip with something else, that'd be fine. Without chalk, I can't really do more than about 315. It's really annoying. Well that's not true, I can do probably 405 for 5 reps without chalk. But it just gets more and more slippery and it's not even your grips' fault, it's the sweaty oils and crap all over your hands and the bar that make it slip out, causing you to curse and wonder where your f'n chalk is.

360lbs Farmers Walk for 100ft? Holy ****. I feel like a puss now.

----------


## zoltans4

I can't use chalk at my gym and your grip is good for maybe 2 reps, then its about overcoming sweat and hand oils, what else are you gonna do? My profession and livelyhood depends on my hands not being beat up, so i gotta use some straps...

----------


## Regular guy

My right hand grip is my weak link from an injury. Might give a single strap for that hand a try. 

I workout at a couple different gyms one doesn't allow chalk. If I go heavy (for me) I rip off callus pads, so keep it light there now.

----------


## F4iGuy

I can't use chalk at my gym. Straps are the next best thing. I trained without them for years then ripped off 2 caluses (real bloody). Not doing that again, so straps it is.

----------


## SomeRandomGuy

When that callous comes off, you can't deadlift anything it hurts like a bastard. Only happened once, and it was terrible.

----------


## BgMc31

Solution to torn calluses...SUPER GLUE!! Burns like hell, but it deadens the nerve. After the initial application, you can dead all day! Competing in strongman, tearing calluses is part of the game, you learn to deal with it.

----------


## qal92

get liquid chalk, you can get it at elitefts

----------


## zoltans4

are hooks completely cheating? lol

----------


## PistolStarta

> are hooks completely cheating? lol


No and I disagree with everyone saying straps are cheating. I have a bad right wrist and at 5'6 small hands. I dont have long fingers to help with my hand grip when they sweat in a long set. While I dont use them usually, some people need them.

----------


## walkerls1

If straps are cheating, then so is wrapping your knees for squat, or using a bench shirt. Straps are a training aid. I use them when doing high reps 12+ with weight over 315lbs. I don't like using them but my hand grip slips on high reps. But when I did my max of 500lbs I didn't use straps or chalk. I wanted it to be all me.

----------


## walkerls1

If straps aren't considered cheating while attempting to break a world record, then I think it just comes down to a matter of opinion. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17ptV...1&feature=fvwp

----------


## Nooomoto

At least none of you are using the shrug machine to deadlift...yes I saw someone doing this.

----------


## boz

I would assume the plates not touching the ground, would put alot of strain on ya back, where could cause a major injury, especially heavy dead lifting.

----------


## nathan10191983

im 5,9 185 and do four plates on each side for 3-4 reps and put palm on opposite sides i used straps before i go up in weight then do it with out the straps

----------


## n00bs

STRAPS = WEAK

I dont care what you say.. If you cant hold it you cant hold it.. Grow some balls and get your grip going. 

Lift raw like a man

----------


## biggbn

i train without straps, use a overhand/underhand grip.....grip has improved immesureable since i stopped using straps years ago, always use chalk....deadlift raw, no belt etc...220kg for 9 reps, 250kg for 5 reps.....couldnt do it wothout chalk though,

----------


## Renesis

I train with straps.. no matter what anyone says they are a good tool. At 150lbs I can DL 315 without straps twice with straps I can do it 4 times. Heres the thing don't use it as a major part of your training, use them to overcome a plateau. When I was stuck at 275 I used straps to get up to 315, once my core and grip strengthened I now do 315 with and without straps. People who say they are weak or you have no balls obviously don't watch the pros use them... crap even BIG RON uses them.

----------


## biggbn

i dont use a belt, straps or wraps but had no chalk on monday, so wrapped my knees, stuck a belt on and used straps for first time in an age, pulled 270kg easy...aim is for 300kg raw no straps...one day haha, pulled 220kg for ten friday

----------


## Duckhombre

F-straps, you wanna train grip and prevent your hands from getting torn up? Get some sex lube, not joking, I like the glycerin based because it cleans up easier than the silicone based. Chalk is a lubricant that prevents you tearing skin by reducing friction. Now with no chalk, find other lube. Works great.

----------


## BgMc31

> STRAPS = WEAK
> 
> I dont care what you say.. If you cant hold it you cant hold it.. Grow some balls and get your grip going. 
> 
> Lift raw like a man


Spoken like a typical 500-600lb deadlifter...stupid comment! I train like the best and every single big deadlifter and I mean big 800+ train with straps. And until one of you weak pullers start pulling big weight and not high school weight without using straps consistently (on anything but singles), please shut your mouth because your argument is as weak as you are.

----------


## songdog

Well all I can say is do wat you like.

----------


## n00bs

> Spoken like a typical 500-600lb deadlifter...stupid comment! I train like the best and every single big deadlifter and I mean big 800+ train with straps. And until one of you weak pullers start pulling big weight and not high school weight without using straps consistently (on anything but singles), please shut your mouth because your argument is as weak as you are.



Yep because OP is a monster with years of training who pulls 800+ 


Was i reffering to you or any advanced lifters? 

Reccomending novices not build grip strength = stupid. 

LOL

----------


## BgMc31

> Yep because OP is a monster with years of training who pulls 800+ 
> 
> 
> Was i reffering to you or any advanced lifters? 
> 
> Reccomending novices not build grip strength = stupid. 
> 
> LOL


Again, nobody is recommending that new lifters not develop grip strength. I train D1 football prospects, and not only do these guys have tremendous grip strength but are also deadlifting 600+ and cleaning 300+ while in high school. And guess what, THEY ALL TRAIN WITH STRAPS ON MULTIPLE REP PULLS!!! Where or where did I say that new lifters shouldn't develop grip strength? I'll tell you what NOOBS, look up any major strength and conditioning coach (Dave Tate, Pendalay, etc.), and ask them if new lifters should or shouldn't use straps.

But of course, if you want to remain weak or on the level of high school junior, go ahead and keep pulling without straps. Good luck!

----------


## n00bs

So its best when you first start deadlifting to use straps? 

What logic is that...

This is about the OP he is asking about a deadlift like a begginer.. a begginer isnt one of your d1 football prospects.

I dont care what you do, its irrelivent. 

So the best bet is use straps on deadlifts and work on girp seperatley for a begginer? Wtf... Get off your high horse.

----------


## BgMc31

> So its best when you first start deadlifting to use straps? 
> 
> What logic is that...
> 
> This is about the OP he is asking about a deadlift like a begginer.. a begginer isnt one of your d1 football prospects.
> 
> I dont care what you do, its irrelivent. 
> 
> So the best bet is use straps on deadlifts and work on girp seperatley for a begginer? Wtf... Get off your high horse.


Stop backtracking...remember what you posted? STRAPS = WEAK!!! Is that not what you posted? Hmmmmmmm. I'm not on my high horse. Obviously I have experience training athletes and from what I've found using straps don't hinder these athletes. D1 prospects or not. Plus remember a D1 prospect is usually a beginner in the weight room. Usually with less than 2yrs of training. 

Here's the reasoning behind using straps: the small muscles in the hands tax much more quickly than the larger muscles used for deadlifting. So in that respect usually when doing sets of 5 or more reps, your grip will fail before your larger muscles of the back and legs, thus limiting your deadlift potential and maximizing your muscle gains for the lift. Now when doing singles or maxing out, it's not necessary to use straps because grip failure shouldn't enter into the equation. Realize also that your grip is used on every other lift in the weight room so it gets plenty of work.

----------


## dec11

> Stop backtracking...remember what you posted? STRAPS = WEAK!!! Is that not what you posted? Hmmmmmmm. I'm not on my high horse. Obviously I have experience training athletes and from what I've found using straps don't hinder these athletes. D1 prospects or not. Plus remember a D1 prospect is usually a beginner in the weight room. Usually with less than 2yrs of training. 
> 
> Here's the reasoning behind using straps: the small muscles in the hands tax much more quickly than the larger muscles used for deadlifting. So in that respect usually when doing sets of 5 or more reps, your grip will fail before your larger muscles of the back and legs, thus limiting your deadlift potential and maximizing your muscle gains for the lift. Now when doing singles or maxing out, it's not necessary to use straps because grip failure shouldn't enter into the equation. Realize also that your grip is used on every other lift in the weight room so it gets plenty of work.


yep, its important to point out tht repping is diff from maxes. i myself havent ever used straps in 18yrs and never will, but i can see the logic behind using them for reps. i have never repped above 8 with deads always low and heavy. so with tht said, straps prob have their place in a diff training style.
strappers and non strappers can live together in peace lol

----------


## fishizzle0927

just becuase maybe you suffer from a weak grip doesnt mean your back should suffer too. i prefer to use the straps for isolation movements so i can really lock in on the form aspect of the excersize.....

----------


## BgMc31

I totally agree with you Dec. I, by no means, am saying people HAVE to use straps in training. What I was answering was the absurd notion that using straps makes you weak.

----------


## n00bs

I didn't say using straps make you weak. beginners rely on straps end up weak..

If you need straps to pull 200lbs your weak

----------


## BgMc31

> STRAPS = WEAK
> 
> I dont care what you say.. If you cant hold it you cant hold it.. Grow some balls and get your grip going. 
> 
> Lift raw like a man


You were saying....

----------


## n00bs

Yes I was talking to the op, regardless of what you or the rest of the world does that is what is best for him currently.
As a beginner this is what he should be doing.

Go o a commercial gym and watch the 200lbs deadlifts with straps hilarious.

----------


## BgMc31

Never seen anyone deadlift 200 with straps. What's hilarious to me is when people curl using straps...now that's funny!

----------


## n00bs

> Never seen anyone deadlift 200 with straps. What's hilarious to me is when people curl using straps...now that's funny!


That's possible? Lol.. 

I think there was a misunderstanding before. 

All training tools have a place at the right time. 

However I honestly believe using straps in the beginning without pushing through your grip barriers is a big
Mistake.

----------


## BgMc31

There is no one school of thought. You can believe what you want. I think the misunderstanding between you and I hinges on our definition of beginner and what the OPs original intention of his post were. Neither you nor I know his level. Is he new to the weightroom all together or is he new to powerlifting. So we can agree to disagree on this topic.

----------


## dec11

> That's possible? Lol.. 
> 
> I think there was a misunderstanding before. 
> 
> All training tools have a place at the right time. 
> 
> However I honestly believe using straps in the *beginning without pushing through your grip barriers is a big
> Mistake*.


i believe in this also, ive never ever had my grip fail me on a dlift, if i couldnt lift a big single it was because i wasnt strong enuf, ive a grip like steel. but as pointed out i can see in a high rep instance tht forearms could burn out.

----------


## cro

exactly you can never hold the same amount of weight with out straps.my grip wants to give out with high weight.


> Straps are essential. It's the overload. You will never be able to deadlift without straps as much as you would with straps. So your grip is a limiting factor to holding back your absolute deadlift strength. Doing high reps or extremely heavy deads taxes your grip and won't allow you to work the other muscles necessary for a huge deadlift. You're limiting your strength potential based solely on your grip strength. Every single world class deadlifter trains with straps. KK does, Bolton does, Felix does, Poundstone does, Savickas does (those are the top deadlifters in the world). 
> 
> In other words...DITCH THE STRAPS...LIMIT YOUR POTENTIAL!!! BTW, I've pulled *** (without straps) and I pull with straps for my heavy singles. And my grip is still strong (360lb farmers walk in comp for a 100ft, no issues).

----------


## songdog

Never had grip give out before my back.

----------


## cro

ive had alot of hand and wrist problems due to being a mason.tendonitis. sometimes my hand locks right up on the trowell.


> Never had grip give out before my back.

----------


## Doc.Sust

tricky debate here. IMO both sides are wrong. you an use straps here and there but not all the time!

when you max, you dont use straps, if you are a powerlifter, you cant use straps at a meet therefore you dont use straps to max

BUT in training heavy rack pulls or a max rep set, if the only thing preventing you from going heavier with training weight is grip, then yes use the straps! 

work with out straps and your grip will get strong. i can deadlift 700 plus with just chalk and 600 plus without chalk. only way i got to be able to do this was not using straps as a crutch and working my grip as well.

you have to know when to use straps and when not to. they do have a place. same with using a belt. i do a ton of work without a belt lifting over 500lb. takes time to work up and become strong enough to do this or anything for that matter. same with grip.

----------


## Slartbox

Touch the ground for sure imo
If your a begginer make sure you start slow and make sure your form is good before u start safety first use ya brain  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrac

Just been getting into my deads (and bench) properly for the past 8 months. Really interesting to read all of this.

So far I've never used straps, belt or chalk. Completely raw. Current bodyweight is sitting circa 195Lbs, but my strength is increasing as I am switching up my training just now! I've got my ORM to 410Lbs currently, (so over double bodyweight) and been repping 374Lbs with a view to pulling 430Lbs next week. Target is 440Lbs+ and I think I may use a belt and straps to achieve that lift.

I am not sure about using straps though as tbh my grip is excellent and it's always my back etc that gives out before my grip (so for me a belt would be more useful for making a big single). That said surely you can isolate your back better with straps as well with a view to strengthening it? And generally as more experienced members have already stated the straps serve their purpose for pulling more weight and therefore breaking down barriers and increasing strength?

Some really impressive lifts mentioned here... 800Lbs+... damn! Good on ya.

----------


## nilrac

Done some rack pulls with belt and straps at 430Lbs and set a new PB of 440Lbs the following week with raw deadlift. So I reckon the overload with the straps and belt helped me greatly.

Secondaries: weighted wide grip chins, hamstring curls, squats

----------


## PK-V

> Straps are essential. It's the overload. You will never be able to deadlift without straps as much as you would with straps. So your grip is a limiting factor to holding back your absolute deadlift strength. Doing high reps or extremely heavy deads taxes your grip and won't allow you to work the other muscles necessary for a huge deadlift. You're limiting your strength potential based solely on your grip strength. Every single world class deadlifter trains with straps. KK does, Bolton does, Felix does, Poundstone does, Savickas does (those are the top deadlifters in the world). 
> 
> In other words...DITCH THE STRAPS...LIMIT YOUR POTENTIAL!!! BTW, I've pulled *** (without straps) and I pull with straps for my heavy singles. And my grip is still strong (360lb farmers walk in comp for a 100ft, no issues).


Thank you brother, finally someone who understands!

Straps are not the devil you all make them out to be!

----------


## dec11

> tricky debate here. IMO both sides are wrong. you an use straps here and there but not all the time!
> 
> when you max, you dont use straps, if you are a powerlifter, you cant use straps at a meet therefore you dont use straps to max
> 
> BUT in training heavy rack pulls or a max rep set, if the only thing preventing you from going heavier with training weight is grip, then yes use the straps! 
> 
> work with out straps and your grip will get strong. i can deadlift 700 plus with just chalk and 600 plus without chalk. only way i got to be able to do this was not using straps as a crutch and working my grip as well.
> 
> you have to know when to use straps and when not to. they do have a place. same with using a belt. i do a ton of work without a belt lifting over 500lb. takes time to work up and become strong enough to do this or anything for that matter. same with grip.


best advice on this

----------


## randymeans

Do switch grip and use chalk IMO....i was 165lbs doing 485 with using chalk and had zero problems! People tend to ignore their grip strength wayyyy to much! thats my opinion

----------


## appliance repair

Great stuff from you, man. Ive read your stuff before and youre just too awesome. I love what youve got here, love what youre saying and the way you say it. You make it entertaining and you still manage to keep it smart. I cant wait to read more from you. This is really a great blog.

----------


## largerthannormal

if you want to do a dead lift you touch the ground

If you want to do a "RDL" stop when bar gets below the knee caps..

Both are effective both have different results but same movement essentially. 

"Romanian dead lift" 

someone correct me if I am wrong..

----------


## dec11

> if you want to do a dead lift you touch the ground
> 
> If you want to do a "RDL" stop when bar gets below the knee caps..
> 
> Both are effective both have different results but same movement essentially. 
> 
> "Romanian dead lift" 
> 
> someone correct me if I am wrong..


RDL is just a stiff leg dlift

----------


## largerthannormal

yep its considered stiff because there basically no movement which is just the same as the upper portion of a regular dead lift slight bend if anything and drive through the upper leg hamstring and glutes... i still consider a RDL a dead lift with no touch..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqMs5...eature=related

i use them for my glutes n hamstrings.... works pretty well....

but again this is debatiable as the motion is slightly different i guess in my case i use a lil more bend to really power through the hamstrings.. again debatable due to the motion is varied

----------

